# Black Ich



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My yellow tang is getting black ich. Besides sounding like the worst disease in the world it looks pretty nasty too. From my research it looked like a freshwater dip was best. I set up a bucket with freshwater of the same pH and, after netting a yellow tang out of rockwork and avoiding a lionfish, threw 'er in.

After about 6 minutes took 'er out, threw her back in, and the spots were gone. But I've heard this is very temporary. I've treated the ich in there with a copper treatment once and I definitely don't want any more of that chemical in my tank. I was curious what experiences you guys had.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Try this link:
Black "Ich", Black Spot, Turbellarian Infection


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

jep me too, mine tang had it.. It is a flatworm of some kind, people suggest dips and so but I didn't do anything... friend sad that they'll disapear within week or so... Anyways I wouldn't suggest just not to do anything, to stand by with hands in the pockets or so.... 
here goes my recent RC question... it might help

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthre...threadid=404737

good luck


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

black ich common with angels and tangs..a worm parasite indeed,this has occured several times to me in the past.to take care of this pest..freshwater dips do work,cheap and affective version.but by chance that it should continue to live on the tang in the next few days,i would recommand a formalin dip(follow the instructions on the the bottle)and gravel vac the tank...the worm is free swimmer.stick on its host and then moves on when it the thinks its done..most of time when it moves, it lands on the gravel and lays eggs..so remember to gravel vac..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Where do you get formalin at?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Where do you get formalin at?


all lfs should carry it.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Formalin???

Thats really nasty stuff, is it safe to use with fish?

I spent a week in a hospital working with the stuff (pickling brains, long story) and its really nasty. The amout of saftey rules, regulations and equipment we needed to use was huge.

And we were only dealing with 10% solutions


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It is lethal, as is copper. The key is to be lethal to the parasites but sublethal to the fish.


----------

